

Proposition 30: Yet Another Way California Screws Entrepreneurs Over - gyardley
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/13/proposition-30-yet-another-way-california-screws-entrepreneurs-over/

======
scott_meade
Interesting how we all live in our own little echo chambers and bubbles.

In which nothing worse has ever occurred in all of history:

"one of the most shameful and despicable acts of legislation in American
history"

And in which we are the type of people who matter most:

"second-time entrepreneurs...they’re the ones who matter most."

Maybe this myopic view is presented for effect. Or maybe not.

------
acheron
At some point you would think people would rather run their companies in a
state that actually wants their business.

~~~
justinY
yes indeed. my next co. will likely be out of state.

